# Intel Chipsatz Treiber für i440BX



## ThePerfection (19. Mai 2006)

*Intel Chipsatz Treiber für i440BX*

Suche den aktuellesten Chipsatz-Treiber für 440BX-Systeme.
Müsste die Version 4.xx sein, wo noch 440BX untestützt wird ABER

Muss leider feststellen, dass ich oder dieser PC unfähig ist den Treiber aufzuspüren oder zu downloaden. Auf der Intel-Seite finde ich keinen Downloadbutton für diese *inf-datei, Gigabyte bietet mir nix an für das GA BX2000 Board, diverse Treiberseiten bringen mich auch nicht vorwärts...

kann mir wer einen funktionierenden Link besorgen??


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Intel Chipsatz Treiber für i440BX*



			
				ThePerfection am 19.05.2006 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Suche den aktuellesten Chipsatz-Treiber für 440BX-Systeme.
> Müsste die Version 4.xx sein, wo noch 440BX untestützt wird ABER
> 
> Muss leider feststellen, dass ich oder dieser PC unfähig ist den Treiber aufzuspüren oder zu downloaden. Auf der Intel-Seite finde ich keinen Downloadbutton für diese *inf-datei, Gigabyte bietet mir nix an für das GA BX2000 Board, diverse Treiberseiten bringen mich auch nicht vorwärts...
> ...



nö.

intel chipsätze im allgemeinen und ganz besonders 440bx brauchen keine treiber, die laufen auch so vernünftig.

würde mich nicht im geringsten überraschen, wenn es nie welche gab.


falls du doch welche findest, poste mal die veränderungen.
vielleicht spendier ich meinem bx dann nach über 7 problemlosen jahren auch welche


----------



## INU-ID (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Intel Chipsatz Treiber für i440BX*

Ich hab grad mal den 1,6MB (großen?) Chipsatztreiber gesaugt.
Er ist (wie nachfolgend zu erkennen) für 17 (!) Chipsätze und 4 (9) verschiedene Betriebssysteme. *g*
Zur Erinnerung: 1,6MB

_
  SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS 
************************************************************
1.  The software included with this distribution package is 
    designed to operate with the following chipset 
    configurations:

          Intel(R) 810  Chipset 
          Intel(R) 810E Chipset
          Intel(R) 815  Chipset
          Intel(R) 815E Chipset
          Intel(R) 815EM Chipset
          Intel(R) 820  Chipset
          Intel(R) 820E Chipset
          Intel(R) 840 Chipset
          Intel(R) 430TX PCIset 
          Intel(R) 440BX AGPset 
          Intel(R) 440DX AGPset 
          Intel(R) 440EX AGPset 
          Intel(R) 440GX AGPset 
          Intel(R) 440LX AGPset 
          Intel(R) 440MX Chipset 
          Intel(R) 440ZX AGPset                 
          Intel(R) 850 Chipset


One of the following operating systems must be 
    installed on the system:
************************************************************
    Windows 95      4.00.950   (Original release)
    Windows 95      4.00.950a  (OSR1)
    Windows 95      4.00.950b  (OSR2 without USB 
                                Supplement)
    Windows 95      4.00.950b  (OSR2.1 with USB 
                                Supplement)
    Windows 95      4.00.950c  (OSR2.5 with or 
                                without USB Supplement)
    Windows 98      4.10.1998  (Original release)
    Windows 98 Second Edition
                    4.10.2222  (Original release)         
    Windows ME      4.90.3000  (Original release)
    Windows 2000    5.00.2195  (Original release)_

Änderungen gabs (angeblich) bei folgenden Komponenten:

_   - Core PCI and ISAPNP Services
   - AGP Support
   - IDE/ATA33/ATA66 Storage Support
   - USB Support
   - Identification of Intel Chipset Components in 
     Device Manager_

Da ich quasi nie einen (intel) Chipsatztreiber installiert habe (weder bei alten ZX/BX ... 915 ... usw), denke ich das dieser Treiber quasi nur ein paar Versionsnummern anpasst.   
Ich hatte jedenfalls nie Probleme ohne einen Intel-Chipsatztreiber.

Ich denke eh das diese nur deshalb das Licht der Welt erblickten, weil die AMD-User schon immer des öfteren neue Chipsatztreiber bekommen haben, und Intel seinen Anhängern auch mal etwas von dem "Feeling" gönnen wollte.

Letztes Jahr, aufgrund einiger Nachfragen, hatte ich mal auf verschiedenen Plattformen getestet was so ein Treiber bringt. Ergebnis: Nix.
Die benötigten Informationen (.inf Dateien) bringt Windows automatisch mit.

Für Win95 könnte es von Vorteil sein einen Treiber zu verwenden, ist dieses OS doch älter als besagter Chipsatz.


----------

